# Great Show Brom?



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm currently in the process of building a corner vivarium for a group of O. Terribilis and there us a PERFECT spot for a really great brom. What do you recommend for something very showy with great color? Would prefer something uncommon even if it's more expensive. Any really cool broms you love for vivarium use that get no larger than about 8"?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm interested in this idea too.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Forgot to mention, availability is more important than price.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

How about one of these crazy hybrid _Tillandsia_?...

Tillandsia Hybrids


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Look into many of the Skotak neoregelia hybrids... Quite a bit of his hybrids/culvers are mini or small broms. They are showy plants with great colors and growth patterns.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you tried looking through Tropical Plantz ?

Edit: This is one of my favourites http://www.tropicalplantz.com/Vriesea-Red-Chestnut.html


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is another great place to look with page after page of bromeliads including pictures and description.....Tropiflora Online Shopping - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

MOst Vrisea get just a little too big and some a lot too big though there are a couple of dwarf ones that are very nice, but their leaves are brittle, most crack like a potato chip. I 2nd the Skotak as being showy, colorful and smaller. There are others that will fit nicely, Blueberry Muffin, Caviar and the like have wider leaves but stay smaller. A great one in that size with color is Angel Face or the much more difficult to find Herbie.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Another place to look is Michael's bromeliads.... Huge selection if you go to the website on the left is a selection called Look at our collection and a PDF will pop up with what they have. Just e-mail them with what you are looking for....

So far the post of places to get broms all have great plants and you can not go wrong with any of them.

Also you can look at Mo Peppa Please, Blushing Tiger, Java Plum, Domino( one of my faves) all of which have great color moderately small size 8"-10".

Forget what I said about Skotaks I don't need any more compitition.....J/K


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Some of my favorites are Neoregelia Echo, Black Apple, Abundant Love, and my personal favorite, Kautskyi. Some of these get relatively big but there are all magnificent.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

You can buy the nicest and brightest brom you can find, but keep in mind that without some very powerful lighting it will loose a lot of it's colour. I have a lot of broms under 4 HOT5 bulbs and 2 150W metal halids, but only the ones right at the top of my tank have kept "good" colour. Even then they still arent as bright compared to when I purchased them. It probably depends on type also, but usually bright colours mean bright lighting.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

GRIMM said:


> You can buy the nicest and brightest brom you can find, but keep in mind that without some very powerful lighting it will loose a lot of it's colour. I have a lot of broms under 4 HOT5 bulbs and 2 150W metal halids, but only the ones right at the top of my tank have kept "good" colour. Even then they still arent as bright compared to when I purchased them. It probably depends on type also, but usually bright colours mean bright lighting.


Thanks for the heads up, I'm very aware of that though. However, with cold weather imminent I'd rather find the right broms now and find the perfect lighting later. Currently I have 3 200W CFL's that are doing a pretty darn good job at keeping the broms in my current tank colorful, but if I find that they need to change I will.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

So far my front runners are Annick, Blueberry Smoothie, Prairie Fire, Olens 696, and Winnie the Pooh, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

My T5 HO's do a very good job, though they may need to be 12" to 14" from the light. I just use a single 20" bulb on my 20 highs and it is plenty bright enough, most broms are 6" to 10" from the light and they all have nice color and produce pups. Certain broms don't do well in constant high humidity that vivs have, so you may to ask or check, just make sure they are well drained or mounted up on something.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

My personal favorite is 'Heat Wave'. Find a picture of that somewhere... It grows well, I have at least a few pieces if you can't find them elsewhere.

Scratch that, the only picture I can find online doesn't even remotely do the plant justice. It is awesome beyond belief.

Rob


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> My personal favorite is 'Heat Wave'. Find a picture of that somewhere... It grows well, I have at least a few pieces if you can't find them elsewhere.
> 
> Scratch that, the only picture I can find online doesn't even remotely do the plant justice. It is awesome beyond belief.


This it?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I just stumbled across a neo called 'Cocktail Heat' and it's got to be the coolest looking brom I have ever seen! I wasn't able to find any more information about it though. Anyone heard of it? I'm going to guess that it would get way too big to be practical in my enclosure but just in case it's not I think I may have to hunt that bad boy down!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Picture isn't displaying.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Shinosuke said:


> Picture isn't displaying.


Which one? Both appear on my computer and my phone.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry, first one is fine but the second, the "cocktail heat", isn't. Here's what I got when I tried to open it in a new page:



> 403: Forbidden
> 
> This error message is generated when the web server is trying to access a file that does not exist or has been configured incorrectly
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Shinosuke said:


> Sorry, first one is fine but the second, the "cocktail heat", isn't. Here's what I got when I tried to open it in a new page:


Interesting, when I open it in a new tab (right-click, open in new tab) it shows up just fine. I don't know what to change to make it work for others. Sorry!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Cocktail Heat is pretty sweet..... Also take a look at Neo. Wild Tiger that is a real nice one as well...


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Close. The one on the left is probably one of the parents, flumminensis. The one on the right is probably Heat Wave, but mine has a lot more color (and lack of color, the red stripes and spots pop on a green/white background).



MrBiggs said:


> This it?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

One of my favorites is Royal Burgundy x Fireball. It is a maroon/red plant with green spots. One of the reasons that I like it is because it holds its color very well even in the substandard lighting in our vivariums. It also pups very well and the pups are produced on a long stolon so are easy to remove if you want to trade them with your friends or leave them on for a even more impressive display.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Another one that I like (it doesn't hold its color as well in low light though) is Neo. chlorosticta X Neo. pauciflora. It has sort of a unique pattern and color.










The one in the upper left is my chlorosticta x pauciflora


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

phender said:


> Another one that I like (it doesn't hold its color as well in low light though) is Neo. chlorosticta X Neo. pauciflora. It has sort of a unique pattern and color.


How big does that get?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

MrBiggs said:


> How big does that get?


The biggest one I have seen was maybe 10" across. Most are closer to 8 "or 9".

The pauciflora parent tends not to have a big spread.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

phender said:


> The biggest one I have seen was maybe 10" across. Most are closer to 8 "or 9".
> 
> The pauciflora parent tends not to have a big spread.


What about height?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow is that nice Phil, I love the yellow background. What is the brom in the top right?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

MrBiggs said:


> What about height?


Again, since it is from pauciflora it is taller. I would say about 7" or so.



markpulawski said:


> Wow is that nice Phil, I love the yellow background. What is the brom in the top right?


I think they grew the chlorosticta x pauciflora from seed. The variety in the offspring was very interesting. The plant they sell are pups/clones of the morph pictured.

The plant on the upper right, I am pretty sure it was called "oleans select".


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I had an Olens x Sun King, it was really nice but did not stand up to high humdity. I really like the yellow light green leaves speckled with red spots, that is why I like Angel Face so much, the nice ones are perfect. I will say that broms can change so dramatically in color you would not recognize them, give them good sun and plenty of fertilzer and most get bigger than they should and very green. I will never fertilize another brom I keep outside, conditions are too good. In tanks though the natural waste is plenty of plant food, I am always amazed at the endless number of Neo's that show up...any color for any taste...including black!


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Neoregelia 'Gespacho' or Neoregelia 'Little Rose' are a couple of my favs that got amazing color if thats what you looking for. Michael's bromeliads carries both and are actually great price like $10


----------

